# CLOSED • ehMac.ca Premium Membership • Free T-Shirt • WIN A 4GB CUSTOM RED IPOD NANO!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Between *December 1st, 2006* through *December 31st, 2006*

We're having a *Special Premium Membership Drive!* 


* One lucky member will WIN a custom 4GB (Product) Red ™ iPod Nano! **










* Every new subscriber will receive a FREE Mac T-Shirt , shipping included, from the ehMac.ca Store!










Click here for current shirt / size selection.*** 

* Every new subscriber will receive an Official 20MB ehMac.ca Email Address. ([email protected])*

* Every new subscriber will have exclusive access to the new Club Vertigo premium members only forum.  Come in and have a drink... or two. :heybaby: * 

* Every new subscriber will receive Extra ehMac.ca perks! Store up to 200 Private Messages! Get 2x the amount of attached image space, and more. *

* Save $10. Special Holiday price for premium membership. *

Only $26.50 !
_A dime a day..... minus $10  _


Click Here To Sign Up!

You can now mail payments to ehMac.ca as well. Cheques, certified cheques, or money orders can now be mailed to the address below (Personal or business cheques will take approx 7-10 days to clear). 

Please send payments to:

*ehMac*
P.O. Box 46001
Laurentian PO
Kitchener, Ontario
N2E 4J3

*IMPORTANT:*

Your orders **MUST** include the following:
- Your full name, mailing address, and phone #
- Your ehMac.ca Screen Name
- Your email address used to register on ehMac.ca
- Your requested ehmac.ca email address

Payments can be made out to:
*ehMac*

Feel free to include pictures, post cards, holiday cards, Leaf tickets, U2 tickets, Tim Hortons gift cards, Canadian Tire Money, iTunes Gift Cards, Hotwheels, Guitar Picks, or any other cool item that will fit in a 100 mm X 140 mm X 350 mm PO Box.  :lmao: 

Please PM me if you have any questions. 


==============================================================


* *CONTEST RULES*

The "ehMac.ca Premium Sponsoring Membership" contest is organized by ehMac.ca. The contest starts December 1st, 2006 and ends on December 31st, 2006 at 11:59 p.m. (Eastern Standard Time). The draw will be held on Janurary 5th, 2007 at 12:00 p.m. (Eastern Standard Time) at ehMac.ca headquarters.

*CONTEST PERIOD*

The Contest starts on December 1st, 2006 and ends on December 31st, 2006 at 11:59 P.M. (Eastern Standard Time).

*WHO CAN ENTER*

This contest is only open to legal residents of Canada, excluding Quebec, who are over the age of majority in their province of residence. Except employees of ehMac.ca, their respective agencies and members of their respective immediate families and/or persons with whom any of the foregoing are domiciled.

*HOW TO PARTICIPATE*

Go to http://www.ehmac.ca/payments.php and register for an ehMac.ca Sponsorship. 

*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY*

Individuals may also submit their entry by mail, writing their name, complete address, telephone number, e-mail address on a 3’ x 5’ piece of paper, not mechanically reproduced or photocopied. Please mail entries to:

*ehMac*
P.O. Box 46001
Laurentian PO
Kitchener, Ontario
N2E 4J3

Only one (1) mailed entry per contestant throughout the contest. All entries must be received by on or before 11:59 P.M Dec 31st, 2006.

*PRIZE*

One (1) custom 4GB (Product) Red ™ iPod Nano. Winner can chose custom engraved message on iPod. 

*PRIZE DRAW*

On January 5th, 2007 at approximately 12:00 P.M (Eastern Standard Time), winning entries will be randomly selected from all eligible entries received. In order to be declared a winner, the selected entrant must correctly answer a time limited mathematical skill testing question, to be administered by email, and his/her entry has been verified by ehMac.ca. 

*WINNER NOTIFICATION*

Selected entrant will be notified by e-mail within 24 hours following the draw. In the event that the potential winner is not eligible, cannot be contacted by ehMac.ca within 7 business days following the draw, does not correctly answer the mathematical skill testing question within the time limit, ehMac.ca shall have the right to disqualify that potential winner and to draw an alternate potential winner from all remaining eligible entries received and ehMac.ca shall be fully and completely released and discharged from liability or responsibility in this regard.

*GENERAL RULES*

1, ehMac.ca reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to substitute any component of a prize for its cash value ($229 Cdn) of equivalent or greater value in the event that the prize or any portion thereof, is unavailable for reasons beyond ehMac.ca control. Prizes are non-transferable, must be accepted as awarded by ehMac.ca and cannot be exchanged by a declared winner for cash or other substitutes.

2. All entries become the property of ehMac.ca. By participating in this Contest and accepting a prize, prize winner acknowledges having read and accepted these rules and consents to publication of their ehMac.ca screen name for purposes relating exclusively to this Contest without compensation.

3. The decisions of the Contest judges are final, and entrants agree to abide by all of the instructions and decisions of the Contest judges. In the event of any dispute regarding the interpretation of these Contest rules or any decision rendered by the Contest judges, the decision or interpretation of the Contest judges shall prevail.

4. Any attempt to tamper with the entry process, interfere with these Contest rules, deliberately damage any website or undermine the administration, security or legitimate operation of the Contest, is a violation of criminal and civil laws, ehMac.ca reserve the right to seek damages and/or other relief from all persons responsible for such acts to the fullest extent permitted by law.

5. ehMac.ca assumes no responsibility for: entries lost, stolen, delayed, damaged or misdirected, or for the failure, interruption or delay of any e-mail or other communication to be received, for any reason; problems with the function of any website or website feature howsoever caused; the malfunction of, or damage caused to, any telephone network or lines, computer equipment, data or software, online systems, servers or access providers; any functionality lost due to not having cookies enabled; traffic congestion on the Internet; the security or privacy of information transmitted via computer networks; or for breaches of privacy due to interference by third party computer “hackers.”

6. ehMac.ca reserves the right, at its sole discretion and without prior notice, to cancel, terminate, modify, or suspend in whole or in part the Contest for any reason and without liability and without prior notice. Without limiting the foregoing, for any reason, the online portion of the Contest is not capable of running as originally planned, such as tampering or infection by computer virus, ehMac.ca reserves the right to cancel the online portion of the Contest and conduct the random draw from all previously received online entries and all mail-in entries received by the Contest Closing Date. ehMac.ca shall not be held responsible for any problems, errors or negligence that may arise or occur in connection with the Contest including but not limited to any damage to an entrant’s computer equipment, system, software or any combination thereof, as a result of the entrant’s participation in this Contest. 

7. By entering the Contest, each entrant agrees to abide by these Contest rules, which are subject to change without notice to Contest entrants individually, and each entrant releases ehMac.ca their respective parents, affiliates, subsidiaries, directors, officers, employees, representatives, agents and advertising and promotional agencies, from any damage, loss or liability suffered as a result of or arising from the entrant’s participation in the Contest or the use of any prize.
The chances of winning are dependent upon the number of eligible Entries received.

8. The Contest and the Contest rules shall be exclusively governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the province of Ontario.

** While supplies last from existing shirt / size inventory. Shirt will be shipped via Canada Post.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Okay, ya got me


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Best bargain of the season

Thanks

Dave


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

So those of us who bought memberships before don't qualify?   

That just makes me sad.

Margaret


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

winwintoo said:


> So those of us who bought memberships before don't qualify?
> 
> That just makes me sad.
> 
> Margaret


Existing Members will be treated well.  See details in the Members area shortly.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Existing Members will be treated well.  See details in the Members area shortly.


Oh good... I was about to blindly splurge...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

T-hill said:


> Oh good... I was about to blindly splurge...


Hahaha, I hear you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Very good odds of winning this right now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Is there anyway of paying beside paypal? I can use Visa, I dont have a paypal account.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Been meaning to sign up, I just did. 
Thanks Mr. Mayor for pushing me over the edge!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wonderings said:


> Is there anyway of paying beside paypal? I can use Visa, I dont have a paypal account.


Due to popular demand, I will set up an alternative payment method in the next few days.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ErnstNL said:


> Been meaning to sign up, I just did.
> Thanks Mr. Mayor for pushing me over the edge!


Thanks!!!!!!  

Thanks to everyone who are signed up! And to those who will be signing up.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Due to popular demand, I will set up an alternative payment method in the next few days.



YIPEE! :clap:


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

:heybaby: 



:lmao:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

meh... what's with all the XXL tshirts? i'll sign up if i can get the monopoly shirt in medium...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sorry... I only got what I got.  

Well, not totally true. I do have some Longhorn shirts I'll be putting up soon.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Got me too. 

Last time you when you asked why people weren't subscribing I'd said that I wasn't because I'd already donated money a little while earlier. Now that you gave a discount (seems less like I'm paying twice now) and gave me a chance at winning a cool iPod, I had to go for it.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Same here for the t-shirt issue. You think all of us are oversized geeks who sit in our basement on the Mac all day eating cheetos? Sheesh! 

Any chance I can hold off on the t-shirt until you get something in a better size, or would I be forced to get only what you have now?

A7


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Sorry... I only got what I got.
> 
> Well, not totally true. I do have some Longhorn shirts I'll be putting up soon.


Hook 'em Horns!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, XXL shirts make great nightshirts on those cold winter nights, especially for kids.

I'm afraid I'd mostly fill up a xxl. Middle age spread, and all that......


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just a note...

T-Shirt orders, subscriptions (Email etc...) will be processed on Monday.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

I signed up as well. Is there any shirts with the "ehMac dude" coming? I'll wait for one of those if I can.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

live4ever said:


> I signed up as well. Is there any shirts with the "ehMac dude" coming? I'll wait for one of those if I can.


Current promo is just for existing shirts.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Any chance you will be getting smaller shirts, cause I've got the urge for a Steve Is My Homeboy in medium, or large! (Medium preferred)


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

audiodan said:


> Any chance you will be getting smaller shirts, cause I've got the urge for a Steve Is My Homeboy in medium, or large! (Medium preferred)


I LURVE my Homeboy shirt :love2: 

These are generous, so XXL will be almost hockey size.

Hey Mr Mayor, what is this with no elligibility for Quebec or outside Canada? Can't believe that this is regulated by Ontario lottery or something? 

Did you really have to comply, or did you cut & paste from a cereals box?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

any news on other payment options? ie visa?

thanks


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

wonderings said:


> any news on other payment options? ie visa?
> 
> thanks


Heck, post an address, and we'll mail you cheques and money orders!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Alternative payment method information for ehMac.ca Premium Memberships!

You can now mail payments to ehMac.ca. Cheques, certified cheques, or money orders can now be mailed to the address below (Personal or business cheques will take approx 7-10 days to clear). 

Please send payments to:

*ehMac*
P.O. Box 46001
Laurentian PO
Kitchener, Ontario
N2E 4J3

*IMPORTANT:*

Your orders **MUST** include the following:
- Your full name, mailing address, and phone #
- Your ehMac.ca Screen Name
- Your email address used to register on ehMac.ca
- Your requested ehmac.ca email address

Payments can be made out to:
*ehMac*

Feel free to include pictures, post cards, holiday cards, Leaf tickets, U2 tickets, Tim Hortons gift cards, Canadian Tire Money, iTunes Gift Cards, Hotwheels, Guitar Picks, or any other cool item that will fit in a 100 mm X 140 mm X 350 mm PO Box.  :lmao: 

Please PM me if you have any questions. 

Will try to get through lots of orders today. 

Appreciate your support!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

An envelope will be heading your way tomorrow!  Thanks for listening! :clap:


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

*T-Shirt*

How does one get the T-Shirt? (actually I just wanted to see "Sponsoring Member" under my name instead of Noob!).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DBF said:


> How does one get the T-Shirt? (actually I just wanted to see "Sponsoring Member" under my name instead of Noob!).


PM me a request. Shirts that are available are in the ehMac.ca Store. (I don't currently have any other sizes, variety than whats posted there). 

Existing shirt orders / requests should be sent out within the week, I have them all organized and almost ready to go.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

EhMax, 

I don't tend to wear t-shirts with messages on them. Not my thing. So, how about you do me and somebody else a favour and donate a shirt to somebody who needs one? E.g. Salvation Army, or a local shelter, etc. How's that sound? 

Thanks.


----------



## Audone (Jan 16, 2001)

Mine went into tonight's mail. Thanks for finding alternate methods of making this possible.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Atroz said:


> EhMax,
> 
> I don't tend to wear t-shirts with messages on them. Not my thing. So, how about you do me and somebody else a favour and donate a shirt to somebody who needs one? E.g. Salvation Army, or a local shelter, etc. How's that sound?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd be more than happy to do that.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Audone said:


> Mine went into tonight's mail. Thanks for finding alternate methods of making this possible.


Thank you! Will look for it!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I'd be more than happy to do that.



Thanks.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Any chance of some ehMac sew on badges in the future?
I'd love to have an ehMac mascot badge on my scooter jacket.

Heh

Dave


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Yah know Mr. Mayor, I do have a friend who could silskcreen up some tee shirts for you for a very reasonable cost, if'n you're interested. And if you need help with designs for the tees I could put my graphic designer skills to better use than this 

I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr Mayor - i just saw your post above, but I already emailed my particulars to you instead of PM'ing you... please confirm when you have recvd them. 

Thanks!
kevin


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Mr Mayor - i just saw your post above, but I already emailed my particulars to you instead of PM'ing you... please confirm when you have recvd them.
> 
> Thanks!
> kevin


Got them. Will hopefully finish processing shirt orders / memberships etc by this Monday.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Thank you for the T-shirt Mr. Mayor. I received mine in the mail today. Looks great  Many thanks again.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Dammit! I wanted the first "got it!" post... But my internet was down the last few hours.

Looks pretty shnazzy!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I got through about 10 orders on Monday and have to ship about another 9 which I hope to do in the next few days. Sorry for the delay, pulling a lot of extra hours lately. I've got all the orders sorted and ready to go. 

Now start launching PhotoBooth and let's see some shirt pix! 

Still very good odds of winning a Red iPod Nano with custom engraving! 

--- 

There is *ANOTHER* exciting contest that is being setup with one of our sponsors, for a product with a Cdn retail value of about $200. Will be a fun contest, and should be starting in a couple of days!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

I use a G4 eMac...

What's PhotoBooth?

(Don't worry... Ordering my 20" iMac after Macworld)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

All the shirts and premium memberships have been processed / shipped etc...  
Still a couple of weeks to take advantage of the special price, and get a chance to win a Red iPod Nano!










Still some cool T-Shirts available.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

at work and just signed up 
the i am not a windows user T-Shirt 
Will be fun at a windows only office (i am the only one that supports pc & mac


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

My "not a Windows" user shirt arrived yesterday, and I'm wearing it in work today. Should get a few smiles, especially from the other Mac folk (at least 4 out of 20, with a couple of wannabes). Really spiffy!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I want pictures! I want pictures! I want pictures!  

*We want pictures! We want pictures! We want pictures!*

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Aaahhhhhhhh (The crowd roars)


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Has everyone else recv'd a shirt? I thought mine would be here by now... Good o'l Canada Post huh? I shouldn't complain, after all it's still a free t-shirt!


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

Mine arrived yesterday, just in time for gifting!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Thanks* to everyone who signed up!  

I will be setting up the latest signups with email today, and sending out shirts from the PM requests I've had. (Sorry for the delay) Will try my best to get them sent out this afternoon.  

Will be tabulating all the entries, and doing the draw for the 4GB Red iPod Nano on Friday, Janurary 5th @ 12:00 PM EST. Winner will be notified via email within 24 hours. Once the winner is finalized, we'll be announcing the winner, and the custom iPod will be ordered!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

got my tshirt! yay
i'll take a pic once it gets out of the washer


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*And the winner is....*

.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.We'll find out, after this commercial
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
And the winner is.....Draw is at 12PM EST.  Then Winner will be notified. Then you will find out.  
Start figuring out what you want on your custom Red iPod!


Seacrest out.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You're more like Howie Mandel. Like a total ehMac junkie, I actually scrolled down one line at at a time, building with anticipation, until... I was harshly let down by that "we'll be right back" pause. :baby:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

So, who won?!?!?


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

ehMax said:


> .
> 
> .
> .We'll find out, after this commercial
> ...


man that's a long commercial


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Waiting for winner to reply back.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Waiting for winner to reply back.



Maybe the message ended up caught in a spam filter? Did you PM or Email?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Yah, which email of mine did you send it to?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Waiting for winner to reply back.


I didn't get anything... are you sure you got my e-mail right?  

One can dream, no?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

I replied.

RtC


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Congrats RtC!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Congrats RtC!!!!!!!
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:



Enjoy!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I want pictures! I want pictures! I want pictures!
> 
> *We want pictures! We want pictures! We want pictures!*
> 
> ...


Here's your damn pictures already!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Congratulations! Nice to see a nice guy winning this fantastic prize.



RicktheChemist said:


> Thank you very much... I hope that I will get to show it off to a few ehMac members this summer.. I say being the winner is worth a small road trip...
> 
> RtC


Edit: fixed a typo.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Any ideas as to what I should put on the iPod?
> 
> I was thinking " [ehMac]ulate January 9th, 2007"
> 
> ...


"Property of Margaret Brock a.k.a. Winwintoo"

Margaret


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone else still waiting for the free t-shirt to arrive?


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the free t-shirt to arrive?


Mine arrived before Christmas, nice last minute gift for my new wife.

Dan


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the free t-shirt to arrive?


I haven't gotten mine yet either.

I ordered one from the eBay store and paid with PayPal so I was waiting for 2 shirts. I did get one shirt before Christmas, but the other hasn't appeared.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> FedEx just delivered the ehMac iPod Nano and I will be posting pictures ASAP.
> 
> RtC


That's it, rub it in, with pictures no less. Try not to be too gleeful!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Congratulations RtC!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

RicktheChemist said:


> I was asked to post pictures...


How appropriate you won a red nano, it compliments my envious face.  

Congratulations!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i like the engraving


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

So is "property of Margaret Brock" in fine print somewhere else on the case?   

That is a fine looking iPod - I might have to break down and treat myself to one of those.

Margaret


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Very nice!  Enjoy the iPod. 

We'll have to do a few more contests like that.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Very nice!  Enjoy the iPod.
> 
> We'll have to do a few more contests like that.



Any updates on my t-shirt Mr.Mayor?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

here's my shirt!


----------

